# Library Guidelines - Please read before posting a story!



## agouderia (Jun 10, 2022)

*Welcome to the Dimensions Library and the Recent Additions Forum.*

New story contributions can simply be posted directly to the "Recent Additions" forum of the Library as a new thread. Additions to existing stories normally should be added to the initial story thread.

We strongly encourage writers to post complete stories or finished stories in segments. In the case of longer sagas, please have at least outlined the entire story and be confident that it will be completed in a non-too extensive timeframe. The constraints of recreational writing are understood, so no specific timeframe is mandated. However, after a reasonable time, incomplete stories in the Recent Additions forum will be transferred to an appropriate archival forum; a story can always be transferred back or linked if added to at a later date.

Given that the Dimensions Library is unfortunately full of story beginnings that never went further than one installment, the initial posting of a longer story must consist of more than just one post or a short first chapter. Instead give an idea of the complete story-line/plot and main cast of characters. Please refrain from posting only story snippets, as they will not be accepted but transferred out of public view to the Waiting Room by the moderators from where they can be retrieved to be continued by the writers.

Dimensions Library focuses on all types of fat fiction – be it weight gain, celebration of the large body, stories centering on fat protagonists and their lives, and similar.

*Excluded Contributions:*
* Those that are off topic (non fat and weight-related) and/or primarily dedicated to other fantasy genres, fan fiction of all walks, alternative life styles and art forms (including specifically explicit stand-alone pictures and drawings, vore, cannibalism etc.).

* Those that have main characters under 18 years of age. All weight related and erotic content is strictly limited to characters over 18. Supporting or minor characters, especially in stories depicting real-life scenarios may be underage, but are subject to moderation whether they are admissible.

* Those that feature or include excessive violence or protagonist abuse; those not in compliance with pertaining laws, including specifically those laws related to incest and illegal drugs.

Sensuality, Sex and Pornography - the desired emphasis of stories in the Dimensions collection should be on exploration and celebration of the large figure, and not on porn and such. A good deal of creative leeway is granted here in terms of magic, fantasy and even eroticism. However, if a story’s focus is on explicit sexual content then it belongs to a not-featured genre, and should instead be posted in outlets dedicated to explicit erotic writing.

Photos and Artwork - Photographs and non-original art will not be permitted in posts to the library due to potential ownership difficulties. Original artwork will be considered on an individual basis for possible inclusion in the Fine Arts Archive or as a story illustration. Artwork portraying Dimensions Community members must have the subject's consent as a pre-condition of being considered. All such potential contributions will be judged based on good taste, relevance to associated stories when applicable and the objectives of the library.

Distribution to Archival Forums - All stories, after a period of time in the Recent Additions Forum, will be transferred/copied, along with all reader comments, to one of the archival forums within the library. If a story fits more than one category a subjective judgment will be made by the moderators as to which is the most appropriate archival forum. Authors are invited to discuss the classification of their story with the moderators.

Copyright and control issues - posting of stories to the Dimension’s Weight Related Story Library is by definition a non-exclusive but non-cancelable license given subject to posted rules and style sheet guidelines as administered by our Library editors. As general rule all postings will be permanent unless replaced by an updated version of the same story.

Only writers/authors may post stories here they in person have written and of which they fully own the international copyright. Alternate reality versions or so-called 'fan fiction' of stories by other authors are not accepted due to potential infringement of copyright laws. Translations are accepted as long as written proof of author/copyright holder consent is provied.

This includes respecting registered trademarks and brand identities of legal entities or natural persons which can only be used with proven consent.

Re-posting stories by other authors is only admissible with the written consent of the author which must be presented to the Library Moderator Team (see contact information below) of these boards. Re-posting of already commercially published material is not permissible - except from the authors themselves or unless all rights have expired.

*Keep it Simple: Editing and Formatting*

Writers in the Dimensions Library are expected to write with the care and accuracy expected from any adult who wishes to have his/her/their story publicized.
This includes writing and saving the story on/to your personal device/account – not writing and posting it only here in the Dimensions Library, as the latter is not responsible for any potential data loss nor can access and/or retrieval be guaranteed.

Nobody is perfect - but spell- and grammar-check as well as basic coherence in storyline and character development are expected givens. The Library moderator team are volunteers who do not have the capacity to do full scale editing and writing counseling, so if story contributions underwrite a certain language and stylistic level they will be moderated, authors contacted with the request for resubmitting an edited and corrected version.
The Dimensions Library is only for English language stories that meet the content and language standards.

*Content standards*

No content will be allowed that violates the posted rules. Explicit but generally accepted sexual terms are permissible; profanity, vulgarity and racial/cultural/religious/political slurs are not and should be modified if possible; otherwise stories will be returned to the writer for editing or rejected outright.

*Formatting standards*

Always keep your readers in mind - make it as appealing and easy to read on-screen as possible.

The Dimensions Forum software allows for one post to contain up to 10.000 characters – please note though character count diverges significantly from that of most common word processing software. This means that longer stories/chapters must be posted in segments and we kindly request to structure the posts in a manner that is conducive to good reading.

Starting out:
* Brief 1-2 sentence summary description (also indicating whether it’s about BBW, BHM, drama, romance, crime, etc. in Italics font size 12.

* Story Title and author in font size 22 (title optionally in bold)

* Introductory author note is permitted (in parentheses, using Font Size "12")

* Sequels and continuations should have the installment/chapter number and/or title in the headline.

Story text:
Story text is to be in font size 15 with italics only to reference when appropriate (like to signify phone conversation, written communication, flashbacks, dream sequences, etc.). Bolding and underlining is rarely appropriate in a fictional text.

All dialog between characters should be separated by paragraphs for different protagonists and indicate clearly who is speaking. If needed, text should be modified to make this happen. Indentions should not be used as they do not work well with the board software.

Excessively long paragraphs are not good for the best visual impact; 8 lines is the recommended maximum.

In case you have any questions as writers – you will find many answers and ideas here:

Story Readers & Writers Dialogue Board

where you can also post questions/comments of general interest.

Please also feel free to send us moderators a PM for more detailed questions or those of bi-lateral nature.

_The Library Moderator Team:
agouderia & loopytheone_


----------

